# Would you buy Di Luca's bike brand?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Danilo Di Luca is close to announcing the sale of bikes under his brand: KYKLOS
see: http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/09/kyklos-danilo-di-lucas-bike-brand.html

Has any still under suspension rider ever gotten into the bike biz?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd buy one if it was a decent bike. I always liked his riding style. I'd buy a Merckx, so why not a Di Luca?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Meh. Are there enough brands out there yet?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

BASSO > DiLUCA bikes.

/mancrush on Basso


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Probably a rebadge of another bike- why pay two markups?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> BASSO > DiLUCA bikes.
> 
> /mancrush on Basso


Ya know, he has a sister.........


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Probably a rebadge of another bike- why pay two markups?


why even ride your bike when it is easier to push it?

people can do whatever they want


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

alexb618 said:


> why even ride your bike when it is easier to push it?
> 
> people can do whatever they want


I agree, although not to sure want that has to do with buying a rebadged bike.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

'why pay two markups' (if that is even the case, its not like a manufacturer goes to a shop and buys a trek for $1000, takes the logos off and puts their own logos on and sells for $1500), because 'people can do whatever they want'

why buy a pinarello when you can get an ebay china frame for 1/10th of the cost - you wont be able to feel the difference between the two

again, because people can do whatever they want


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

alexb618 said:


> 'why pay two markups' (if that is even the case, its not like a manufacturer goes to a shop and buys a trek for $1000, takes the logos off and puts their own logos on and sells for $1500), because 'people can do whatever they want'
> 
> why buy a pinarello when you can get an ebay china frame for 1/10th of the cost - you wont be able to feel the difference between the two
> 
> again, because people can do whatever they want


I feel like I have wandering into the argument clinic:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

So, do you have to wait out the suspension to ride this bike or can you just not race it?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

That argument place was my dream job for many many years. Never could find it to submit my resume so I instead argued with everyone at every job I had. It was not very well received in some cases.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

spade2you said:


> So, do you have to wait out the suspension to ride this bike or can you just not race it?


Zing!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Jan's bikes sales seem to be doing alright over seas (guessing), so why not DiLuca's?
I had a Bianchi FG Lite in the white Pro Tour winners paint to commemorate his overall win. 1 of 28 made. Sold it just after the Giro, and before he got popped. Got a fair amount for it. If I had kept it for another couple of months I would likely have gotten half of that. Lucky me


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Ya know, he has a sister.........


I'm sure she can ride, but she's never won the Giro...twice.

subtleties


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> BASSO > DiLUCA bikes.
> 
> /mancrush on Basso


Ahahahaha. You would.

But, uh, just between you and me...Me too...


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

Nooooo.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

No, but I'd buy an Ullrich. Dunno why.


----------

